
Show HN: Blook – Helping US and Foreign entrepreneurs setup their U.S. company - reviel
https://blook.io
======
reviel
Hi Everyone,

Yesterday was our official go-live for Blook
([https://blook.io](https://blook.io))!

After working on the product and iterating from customer feedback, finally
happy to say we're out there and ready to help global entrepreneurs register
their business in the U.S. (LLC or C-Corp).

Blook is a company dedicated to offering Domestic and International tech
entrepreneurs a quick and easy way to setup their company in the U.S.

Our setup process takes less than 5 minutes (and you can do it from your
phone!) and provides us with everything we need to get to work establishing
your new company in the U.S. so you can focus on building your business.

I'd love any feedback or recommendations! :) Have a great day and new years
everyone!

~~~
sansnomme
It would be great if you can integrate features of clerky with international
tax law/accounting advicr. US tax laws are notoriously complex. You won't be
able to differentiate from e.g. Stripe Atlas with just the current set of
features alone.

